# With the Europiccola, how long do you have to wait before using the steam wand?



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

That's it really. Won't be using it often, just would like to know.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Once the machine is up to temp, it is ready to use, probably around 10 minutes.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Agree with above. Sealed unit so 10-12 minutes. Make your coffee first!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I meant after taking a shot, sorry. Is the info still valid?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you can steam immediately after the shot is pulled as the boiler is always at steam temp


----------

